# Bildergalerie - Die 25 besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten - Von Knights of the Old Republic bis Baldur's Gate



## SebastianThoeing (21. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,703564


----------



## stockduck (21. Januar 2010)

Platz 1: Baldur's Gate 2: Schatten von Amn

Vollkommen verdient.

Was ich nicht verstehe- was machen Spiele wie Diablo usw. dabei? Das sind ja Action-RPGs. Speziell die 5x6 Aufträge in D2 sind meiner meinung nach keines RPGs würdig. (Wobei D2 natürlich ein klasse Spiel ist)


----------



## Safferezunft (21. Januar 2010)

Absolut verdienter erster Platz! Was für ein herrliches Spiel! Auch heute noch mehrfach durspielbar, schon allein die Charaktererstellung dauert jeweils mindestens 30 Minuten, wo man bei heutigen Spielen schon beinahe zur Hälfte durch ist.. Seufz, das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Vordack (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Sorry, wenn von den besten Rollenspielen aller Zeiten gesprochen wird, dann aber Kult Titel wie Wasteland http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/W... , Wizardry 5-7 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/W... oder  Might & Magic II & III http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/M... fehlen, kann ich ihn nicht ganz ernst nehmen. Ach ja, und das Ultima und Ultima Underworld fehlen ist auch ein "no go"


----------



## Goldbaersche (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wo ist da jetzt Gothic abgeblieben?


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt Gothic abgeblieben?


 Die Rede war/ist von den international erfolgreichsten Rollenspielen. Die Gothic-Reihe war international nicht sehr bekannt.  (in Deutschland allerdings sehr beliebt)


----------



## LWHAbaddon (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Oh, aller Zeiten also. Wie in "alle zukünftigen Spiele werden schlechter sein"?


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Oh, aller Zeiten also. Wie in "alle zukünftigen Spiele werden schlechter sein"?


  

 nein, natürlich so wie bei allen anderen Verwendungen dieser Phrase auch:"die besten bis jetzt"


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

dragon age un fallout 3 gehören weiter nach vorne meiner meinung nach


----------



## Rakyr (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



stockduck schrieb:


> Platz 1: Baldur's Gate 2: Schatten von Amn
> 
> Vollkommen verdient.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe- was machen Spiele wie Diablo usw. dabei? Das sind ja Action-RPGs. Speziell die 5x6 Aufträge in D2 sind meiner meinung nach keines RPGs würdig. (Wobei D2 natürlich ein klasse Spiel ist)


 Naja, du weißt ja... wenn man irgendwelche Werte verbesseren kann, ist es ungeachtet der Story automatisch ein RPG   

 Ich find das ganze so in Ordnung. Mass Effect und DragonAge passen auch. Aber mit Mass Effect 2 dann bitte eine neue Liste


----------



## nigra (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Gothic und Gothic 2 gehört auf Platz 1 und 2!!!


----------



## Segestis (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Platz 1 für BG2 geht vollkommen in Ordnung, war auch bisher meine Nummer 1. Fallout 2 hätt ich aber doch etwas besser im Ranking eingeschätzt. Und wo ist das gute alte Burnout geblieben???


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ab welchem Jahr gilt diese Bewertung denn? Wundert mich nämlich das da zum Beispiel kein Wizardry, Ultima Spiel dabei ist. Also eines der Urväter der Rollenspiele.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ab welchem Jahr gilt diese Bewertung denn? Wundert mich nämlich das da zum Beispiel kein Wizardry, Ultima Spiel dabei ist. Also eines der Urväter der Rollenspiele.


  Haben wir im Text erwähnt. "Das einzige Limit ist hier die Daten-Erfassung der Website." - also gamerankings.com. Ab welchem Jahr die zählen, kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen.

  Gothic 1 hat laut gamerankings übrigens 79,35 Prozent, Gothic 2 79,04 Prozent.


----------



## Spruso (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Interessant ist irgendwie auch, das The Witcher nicht vertreten ist. Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre.

 Aber ansonsten bin ich (bis auf die bereits erwähnten Uralt-Legenden, die fehlen) recht einverstanden mit der Liste  .


----------



## SebastianThoeing (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Spruso schrieb:


> Interessant ist irgendwie auch, das The Witcher nicht vertreten ist. Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre.
> 
> Aber ansonsten bin ich (bis auf die bereits erwähnten Uralt-Legenden, die fehlen) recht einverstanden mit der Liste  .


 Das mit The Witcher wunderte mich auch. Es hat aber international, basierend auf 54 Tests, "nur" 81,04 Prozent abgestaubt.


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ab welchem Jahr gilt diese Bewertung denn? Wundert mich nämlich das da zum Beispiel kein Wizardry, Ultima Spiel dabei ist. Also eines der Urväter der Rollenspiele.


   Ultima 7!!
 Allgemein hatten die alten RPGs sehr viel Tiefgang und man musste sich richtig Zeit nehmen.
 An diesem Genre seht man besonders gut, wie sich die Gesellschaft im Allgemeinen verändert hat.
 Früher nahm man sich Zeit, um x Seiten in Spiel selber, zu lesen. Sogar ganze Bücher lagen rum und erzählten über Legenden in der Spielwelt. Auch die Handbücher waren genial und man musste sie teilweise lesen. Die waren eigentlich besser als jeder Kopierschutz.

 Heute hat man einfach weniger Zeit und alles muss gestrafft sein.
 Handbücher? Urgs. Gilt als Bedienerunfreundlich. Braucht zu viel Zeit.
 Wenn möglich so viel Zeit, dass der Kunde so viel Zeit verbraucht, dass er über nen Monat mit einem Spiel beschäftigt sein könnte.


----------



## Goldbaersche (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

wo ist da Borderlands ? xD


----------



## AshLambert (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wie schon erwähnt fehlen ein Haufen Games die wohl zu alt sind, wie zB. Wizardry, Ultima, Might&Magic, Castle of the winds, Dungeon Hack (wenn man schon Diablo bringt) + Nethack stellvertretend für alle Rogue-angelehnten Spiele, Meridian59, Ishar, FF I - VI + VIII, Mystic Quest, Chrono Trigger, Suikoden, Lufia, Pokemon (ja lacht nur, warn gutes RPG ), Legacy of Goku II+III, Golden Sun 1+2, Vandal Hearts 1+2, Daggerfall, Albion, Gothic 1+2.

  Wer zur Hölle hat diese Liste zusammengestellt?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



AshLambert schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt fehlen ein Haufen Games die wohl zu alt sind, wie zB. Wizardry, Ultima, Might&Magic, Castle of the winds, Dungeon Hack (wenn man schon Diablo bringt) + Nethack stellvertretend für alle Rogue-angelehnten Spiele, Meridian59, Ishar, FF I - VI + VIII, Mystic Quest, Chrono Trigger, Suikoden, Lufia, Pokemon (ja lacht nur, warn gutes RPG ), Legacy of Goku II+III, Golden Sun 1+2, Vandal Hearts 1+2, Daggerfall, Albion, Gothic 1+2.
> 
> Wer zur Hölle hat diese Liste zusammengestellt?


 Gamerkanings.com - mich beschleicht das Gefühl, du hast den Einleitungstext unter Bild 1 nicht gelesen...


----------



## brandos (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Alle Animespiele raus!
Anime ist die unterste Art der Kunst und nur für Kinder geeignet.
Und das hier ist schließlich nicht die Liste: Top 10 Kinder Rollenspiele!


----------



## nolleX (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



brandos schrieb:


> Alle Animespiele raus!
> Anime ist die unterste Art der Kunst und nur für Kinder geeignet.
> Und das hier ist schließlich nicht die Liste: Top 10 Kinder Rollenspiele!


 
 Vlt solltest du rausgehen, denn es geht hier um die Rangliste nach DURCHSCHNITTSBEWERTUNGEN....
 Und da ist es völlig egal, was für ein Spiel es ist - die Wertungen zählen -.-


----------



## LordRevan1991 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Spruso schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Interessant ist irgendwie auch, das The Witcher nicht vertreten ist. Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre.
> ...


 The Witcher hatte, so genial es auch ist, beim Release noch einige Kinderkrankheiten. Bugs, lange Ladezeiten, manchen waren Inventar und Skillbaum zu klein, einige Synchronisationen (u. a. die deutsche) waren nicht so toll. Das hat die Wertungen negativ beeinflusst... Was nichts daran ändert, dass es trotzdem das beste Rollenspiel aller Zeiten ist. The Witcher forever!    

 Es freut mich richtig, KotOR an zweiter Stelle zu sehen, diesen Platz hat es sich definitiv verdient (wobei ich BG II nicht kenne, könnte von mir aus auch auf Platz eins sein) . Mit Ausnahme von The Witcher kenne ich kein Spiel mit einer so tollen und dichten Atmosphäre, sowie einer so packenden Story. KotOR II hätte sogar noch besser sein können, wäre es fertig auf den Markt gekommen.

 Was mich an dieser Liste stört, ist dass Add-Ons separat zum Spiel gezeigt werden. Oblivion ist einmal durch das Hauptspiel und durch Shivering Isles vertreten, das darf nicht sein. Da müssen entweder nur die Hauptspiele gelistet werden, oder das jeweilige Hauptspiel oder Add-On dass die beste Berwertung erhalten hat.


----------



## Spruso (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Spruso schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Interessant ist irgendwie auch, das The Witcher nicht vertreten ist. Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre.
> ...


 Naja, wenn unter diesen 54 Tests ein paar solcher unfundierter Verrisse der Marke GameStar sind, zieht das natürlich den Schnitt (völlig unverdient) nach unten.


----------



## Goldbaersche (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> SebastianThoeing schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Spruso schrieb:
> ...


   und Gothic ftw!


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



nolleX schrieb:


> brandos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Alle Animespiele raus!
> ...


   Und vor allem:
 Welches hier ist ein Anime-spiel?


----------



## Goldbaersche (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Spruso schrieb:


> SebastianThoeing schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Spruso schrieb:
> ...


   is die Gamestar wirklich SO schlimm?(hab mir noch keine geholt)


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



McDrake schrieb:


> nolleX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > brandos schrieb:
> ...


 Vielleicht meint er Final Fantasy 7?



> Anime ist die unterste Art der Kunst...


 Ein wirklich nettes wenn auch ungewolltes Kompliment(er hält Anime für Kunst  ).


----------



## Spruso (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> Spruso schrieb:
> 
> 
> > SebastianThoeing schrieb:
> ...


   Ich auch nicht  . 
 Aber ich weiss noch, was damals los war im TW-Forum, da die Wertung ziemlich tief war.
 Ausserdem wurde das Spiel von jemandem getestet, der von RPGs so ziemlich keine Ahnung hat (also normalerweise Shooter testet) und es wurden Dinge als umständlich oder überflüssig bemängelt, die bei jedem RPG vorhanden sind.


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er Final Fantasy 7?


   Ach so.
 Naja, wenn FF nicht auf eine RPG-Liste dürfte, dann wäre die Liste nix wert.


----------



## Rakyr (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> Spruso schrieb:
> 
> 
> > SebastianThoeing schrieb:
> ...


 Naja, die Tests von PCGames gefallen mir in letzter Zeit besser, aber Gamestar hat meiner Meinung nach die besseren news, sprich keine "Die 328923 besten CryEngine 2 Screenshots" was aber auch hier anscheinend durch die mMn nicht ganz so schlechten (aber auch nicht guten) 25 besten XY-Spiele ersetzt wird.
 Aber wenns nur um Tests geht, würd ich prinzipiell mehrere Tests konsultieren und das alles dann auch nur als subjektiv nehmen.


----------



## lamora (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

**********... Wo sind die beiden besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten, wo sind Gothic 1+2??
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Edit:_
_Ein anderer Ton wäre angemessen. Sieh es als Ermahnung.

 Grüße,
 Sebastian Thöing_


----------



## SkycladGuardian (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



brandos schrieb:


> Alle Animespiele raus!
> Anime ist die unterste Art der Kunst und nur für Kinder geeignet.
> Und das hier ist schließlich nicht die Liste: Top 10 Kinder Rollenspiele!


  Da scheint ja jemand Ahnung von Anime zu haben    
  Ich vermute du kennst, abgesehen von Spielen, nur die Nachmittagsserien auf RTL 2
  Aber ich schlage vor du bildest dich weiter und schaust dir mal Animes wie Ghost in the Shell, Appleseed oder, wenn du keine Sci-Fi magst, Das letzte Glühwürmchen an.

  BTT: Ich war überrascht Planescape Torment so weit oben zu sehen  
  Ich frage mich, ob ein Spiel dieser Art heute vergleichbare Bewertungen kassieren würde.
  Also starker Story-Schwerpunkt, taktische Kämpfe, z.T. äußerst schwere philosphische Themen...


----------



## Nosi11 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

The Witcher gehört für mich auch zu den allerbesten rpg`s. die kinderkrankheiten für die wertung wär eine erklärung, aber auch die enhanced edition hat nur durchschnittlich 85% bekommen. 85 ist ja nicht schlecht, aber bei mir liegt the witcher unter den top 5 
kotor ganz klar nummer1 bei mir, umso entäuschter war ich allerdings von kotor 2. ich konnte mit dieser story absolut nix anfangen!


----------



## SkycladGuardian (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich vermute, das Kampfsystem und die geringe Auswahl an Ausrüstungsgegenständen (zwei (modifizierbare) Schwerter, drei(?) Rüstungen und kaum Accessoires) haben die Wertung auch noch bei der EE gedrückt. Es wurde leider kaum berücksichtigt, dass man sich dafür sehr genau an die Buchvorlage gehalten hat. Witcher ist trotzdem eines der besten RPGs die ich je gespielt habe. Bei den neueren kommt es gleich nach Bloodlines (welches, wie ich grad feststelle, auch nicht in der Liste vertreten ist   )


----------



## speedyoha (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Spruso schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Interessant ist irgendwie auch, das The Witcher nicht vertreten ist. Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre.
> ...


 
 Für mich geht es in Ordnung das der Witcher nicht dabei ist. Mir hat das Game irgendwie keinen Spaß gemacht und ich kann noch nicht einmal sagen warum überhaupt. Bugs gab es in der Enhanced Edition so gut wie keine, daran lagt es nicht. Ich hab irgendwie keine Zugang zum Spiel gefunden und hatte keinen Bock darauf. Komisch

 Das gleiche hatte ich noch mit  Two Worlds und Divinity 2. Beide fand ich extrem Langweilig. Ich hatte beide schnell wieder verkauft.

 Insgesamt geht die Liste aber in Ordnung. Baldurs Gate 2 war schon ein Kracher damals.


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



McDrake schrieb:


> MisterSmith schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vielleicht meint er Final Fantasy 7?
> ...


  naja
  was erwartet man
  wer behauptet das Animes und Mangs Müll sind hat sich wohl auch, Maximal -5 Sekunden mit dem Thema beschäfftigt
  warscheinlich irgendwelchen billigen Krams angeschaut und alles über einen Kamm geschert    
  aber das Genauso wenn man Groschenromane als Grundlage für die Westliche Literatur nimmt
  *mal Jin-Roh weiter schauen geht* 

 P.S.
 Es heißt DIE Letzten Glühwürmchen


----------



## SkycladGuardian (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

@ Enisra: Tatsächlich. Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich war der festen Überzeugung, es war Singular. ^^


----------



## TBF (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hm. Finde die Liste ist für mich persönlich nicht repräsentativ. Dass the Witcher fehlt ist ein wichtiger Unterschied zu meiner persönlichen Einschätzung. Auch halte ich Oblivion für absolut überschätzt, vorallem mit seinem Vorgänger verglichen, sind die Testergebnise eigentlich ein schlechter witz gewesen.


----------



## Boltan (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Problematisch an der Aufstellung finde ich, dass nicht zwischen Action-RPGs und RPGs unterschieden wurde. Das sind eigentlich zwei Kategorien - weiters sind von Spielen auch Addons drin, die sich nicht ohne das Grundspiel spielen lassen. Die also seperat aufzuführen macht zwar in einer Verkaufsstatistik Sinn, aber nicht in einem Thread die 25 besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten.


----------



## Occulator (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Die Gewinner des Tags sind wohl Hersteller die mit B beginnen
 [iNDENT=40px]Bioware 8 Spiele (von 25!)
 Bethesda 4 Spiele
 Black Isle 3 Spiele
 Blizzard 3 Spiele[/iNDENT]
 Bioware:
 [iNDENT=40px]BG 1+ Legenden der Schwertküste
 BG 2 + Thron des Bhaal
 KotoR
 Neverwinter Nights
 Mass Effekt
 Dragon Age[/iNDENT]Black Isle:
 [iNDENT=40px]Fallout 2
 Planscape Torment
 Icewind Dale[/iNDENT]Bethesda:
 [iNDENT=40px]Elder Scrolls 3 & 4 + Addon
 Fallout[/iNDENT]Blizzard:
 [iNDENT=40px]3 x Diablo[/iNDENT]


----------



## nonamenolife (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also diese Listen sind doch völliger Humbug! Da fehlen so viele wichtige und gute Rollenspiele. So was die besten 25 aller Zeiten zu nenne, ist ziemlich dreist. Wenns einfach nur ne Zusammenstellunge der best bewerteten RPG-ähnlichen Spiele in einem bestimmten Zeitraum ist, dann sollte mans auch so benennen!


----------



## LWHAbaddon (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Oh 'tschuldige Enisra.. hatte die Sarkasmusmarkierung vergessen.


----------



## Ketchup33 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



nonamenolife schrieb:


> Also diese Listen sind doch völliger Humbug! Da fehlen so viele wichtige und gute Rollenspiele. So was die besten 25 aller Zeiten zu nenne, ist ziemlich dreist. Wenns einfach nur ne Zusammenstellunge der best bewerteten RPG-ähnlichen Spiele in einem bestimmten Zeitraum ist, dann sollte mans auch so benennen!


 Genau. Die Einschränkung, dass nur Spiele in die Wertung kommen, die in der Datenbank aufgenommen sind, führt die Bezeichung "beste 25 Rollenspiele aller Zeiten" völlig ad absurdum. Es lohnt sich garnicht, drüber zu diskutieren, welche guten RPGs es vSdDbA * gab. 

 .....

 Und da gab es so viele. *in-Erinnerung-schwelg*   

 .....

 bye, Thomas


 * vor-Start-der-Datenbank-Aufzeichnung


----------



## SpaceWalker51 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

kein einziger Gothic-Teil findet sich in dieser Liste wieder??? Also Gothic 2 muss ja wohl mindestens rein, wenn hier freedom force & co auftauchen. da sieht man mal wie unsinnig solche auf Test-Wertungen bezogene Rankings doch sind. Nur weil grad nichts gescheites zu dem Zeitpunkt auf dem Markt war, bekommen hier mittelmäßige Rollenspiele Traumwertungen.
 Sowas kann man sich ja wohl sparen. Macht doch lieber eine Abstimmung und lasst die Spieler / Leser entscheiden.


----------



## Bangheader (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Titan Quest! Und nicht Torchlight gehört da rein!


----------



## his1nightmare (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

JEDER, der Diablo 2 nicht Platz 1 gönnt, ist ein Ignorant.
Seit Diablo 1 habe ich praktisch jedes Rollenspiel zumindest angetestet und kenne alle bis auf Baldur's Gate gut genug um sagen zu gönnen, Nichts kommt auch nur annähernd der Perfektion Diablos gleich, Nichts.
Die ersten 5 Sekunden in Diablo 2 sind wie 3 Jahre Mass Effect und 2 Jahre Oblivion, und warum Diablo 1 noch vor Diablo 2 ist, kann ich schon gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ideentechnisch sind beide Spiele identisch und Diablo 2 nahm nur ein altes Konzept auf und NUR Verbesserungen, eine schlechtere Wertung entzieht sich jeglicher Logik.


----------



## kavoven (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Gothic?


----------



## Ketchup33 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



his1nightmare schrieb:


> JEDER, der Diablo 2 nicht Platz 1 gönnt, ist ein Ignorant.
> Seit Diablo 1 habe ich praktisch jedes Rollenspiel zumindest angetestet und kenne alle bis auf Baldur's Gate gut genug um sagen zu gönnen, Nichts kommt auch nur annähernd der Perfektion Diablos gleich, Nichts.
> Die ersten 5 Sekunden in Diablo 2 sind wie 3 Jahre Mass Effect und 2 Jahre Oblivion, und warum Diablo 1 noch vor Diablo 2 ist, kann ich schon gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ideentechnisch sind beide Spiele identisch und Diablo 2 nahm nur ein altes Konzept auf und NUR Verbesserungen, eine schlechtere Wertung entzieht sich jeglicher Logik.


 Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Ich für meinen Teil habe neben vielen anderen RPGs auch Diablo 1 und 2 sowie AddOns in der Sammlung. Allerdings konnte ich die große Begeisterung vieler Spieler für D2 überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Da ist mir ein BG2 tausend mal lieber. Aber das sind halt die schon angesprochenen verschiedenen Geschmäcker. Akzeptiere das einfach.  

 bye, Thomas


----------



## CoDii84 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Man man man. Da könnte man glatt wieder KotOR raus kramen  ... gibt nur einen Haken. Mass Effect 2 was ja schon nächste Woche kommt. Für eine Woche lohnt KotOR nicht


----------



## ice-routher (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Gothic is deswegen nicht drin, nicht weils nich in den top25 wär, sondern weil des hier internationale wertungen 
sind und gothic hauptsächlich nur im deutschsprichigen raum bekannt is.

Meine favoriten sind ja morrowind, oblivion gothic1 und2 und fallout 3

Bin haltn pirranha bytes und bethesda fan


----------



## willi3748 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

bin ich der einzige der mit dieser wertung nicht übereinstimmt 
oder habt ihr auch deutlich andere favoriten?


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



willi3748 schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der mit dieser wertung nicht übereinstimmt
> oder habt ihr auch deutlich andere favoriten?


 nein
 du gehörst nur zu denen die nicht kapieren wollen wie die Liste zustande kommt


----------



## VaanVarnel (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

und wieder einmal frage ich mich,wie man ein spiel wie oblivion so hoch bewerten kann.
die menschen heutzutage haben nur augen für die grafik. und fallout 3 ist nichts anderes als ein oblivion nur im postapokalyptischen zeitraum... zumindest ist morrowind dabei! 
ganz blind muss man auch bei kotor 2 gewesen sein. das spiel war ja nicht mal ansatzweise fertig, als es auf dem markt erschienen ist und dann dennoch so hohe wertungen?! hype + überragender vorgänger + guter entwickler macht noch kein gutes spiel meine herren, auch wenn man es gerne so hätte (gilt auch für oblivion und fallout).
von solchen gamerankings DARF man nichts halten. erst recht nicht, wenn man sich als rollenspieler schimpft.


----------



## Goldbaersche (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ist bei euch eig bei Oblivion die Diebesgilde durchspielbar gewesen? Hab die Goty-Edition(ungepatcht) und nach nem Mord erschien mein Chef und eigentlich sollte ein Diaog kommen, aber stattdessen passierte nichts und ich konnte nur den alten Speicherstand laden


----------



## JulianKupsch (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

pups


----------



## Tyrm (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Keine großen Überraschungen hier. Leider ist DA doch nicht so gut wie BG2 geworden (generell, nicht hier). Oblivion ist verdient weit oben. Auch wenn die Story und das Kampfsystem nicht gut waren, das Spielprinzip ist eines der besten. Die genaue Reihenfolge von Morrowind und Co. ist auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## vyc (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Für mich zeigt sich an solchen Durchschnittswertungen eins:

Spiele werden zwar immer simpler und anspruchsloser (gerade im CRPG), die Wertungen werden aber inflationär immer besser.......

Bestes Beispiel ist für mich Bethesda:

Morrowind war ein perfektes Rollenspiel, mit wirklich unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten, ja, es hatte auch einige Flaws, aber dennoch die damals von PCG vergebenen 91% absolut verdient
Dann kam Oblivion -> hat einiges verbessert (Kampfsystem, Grafik natürlich..), aber im Gegenzug ist es dafür kinderleicht uns absolut ohne Atmosphäre gewesen. Vom Umfang her hat man ALLES reduziert: Klassen, Fraktionen, Waffen, Rüstungsmöglichkeiten, allg. Spieltiefe, allg. Möglichkeiten mit der Welt zu interagieren usw usf.
Noch dazu wurden etliche Features aus Morrowind einfach gestrichen oder so stark vereinfacht, dass jeder 10-Jährige Konsolenspieler das Spiel gerafft hat...
DANN kam Fallout3, ein gutes Spiel, aber eigentlich der Fallout-Serie absolut unwürdig. Total simples Spielprinzip, Schwierigkeitsgrad = 0, Möglichkeiten waren auch ganz stark begrenzt, Oblivion im Post-Acolaypse-Gewand und nochmals stark vereinfacht. Die Story war mMn auch gerade mal Durchschnitt.

Die Wertungen allerdings gingen bei diesen drei Spielen so stark nach oben, woran man deutlich den Wandel in der Playerbase erkennen kann: Einfaches Spielprinzip, für jeden zugänglich, TOLLE Grafik -> TOP-Wertungen...naja, auch die Tester werden Jünger und kennen halt die "guten alten Zeiten" nur noch aus Wikipedia und YouTube...


----------



## cosmo76 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Kann dann mal bitte die Überschrift geändert werden? Wenn ich "aller Zeiten" lese erwartet ich auch allerZeiten und nicht ein Ranking von einer Webseite die erst Spiele ab  1998 aufnimmt. Einige der allerbesten RPGs wie Ultima 6-7 und Wizardry 7 kamen schließlich vor dieser Zeit und hatten verdiente  90er Wertungen bekommen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

1. Die Überschrift stimmt nicht, die bestbewertesten CRPG seit 1996 auf Gamerankings würde stimmen.
 2. Addons, die nicht selbständig lauffähig sind, sollten nicht in die Liste
 3. subjektiv: bin ich überrascht, dass die lustigen Freedom - Spiele auftauchen, die Hälfte der Spiele gehört dennoch nicht in die Liste (s. meine Liste der besten 50 CRPG seit 2000 für Argumente), auch die Freedomspiele

 ansonsten: immer wieder schön und eine Diskussion wert, solche Listen


----------



## Ickis99 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Was mir fehlt, sind ein paar meiner persönlichen Lieblingsrollenspiele. Z.B. "Lands of Lore 1", "Wizardry 8", "Might & Magic: World of Xeen" und vor allem "Neverwinter Nights 2", mein bestes Spiel aller Zeiten.

 Außerdem fand ich KotoR 2 immer besser als den ersten Teil, aber Meinungen sind eben verschieden .


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



vyc schrieb:


> Für mich zeigt sich an solchen Durchschnittswertungen eins:
> 
> Spiele werden zwar immer simpler und anspruchsloser (gerade im CRPG), die Wertungen werden aber inflationär immer besser.......
> 
> ...


Damit hast du sehr gut die komplette Spieleentwicklung der letzten Jahre auf einen Punkt gebracht. So ist es leider in allen Genre.


----------



## VigarLunaris (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW:*

Man muss sagen das in den letzten Jahren die Wertungen gelitten haben und das auch wegen den vereinfachten Spielprinzip. Viele "trauen" sich nicht mehr an einen Titel heran wenn es von vornherein klar ist das man mehr als 100 Stunden Spielen "muss" um wirklich das Ende zu sehen.

Allerdings ist auch inbesondere auf diese Einfachheit inzwischen eingangen worden. Ein Beispiel aus der jüngeren Zeit ist Fallout New Vegas. Klar es ist an manchen Stellen recht bunt und ab und an auch einfach, aber die Gegner sind knackig und die Optionen zur Lösung sind vielfältig. Mit einer sehr aktiven Moddercommunity erhält man auch vieles an Regionen / Erweiterungen / Waffen und Co. das dieses Spiel auch JETZT schon Spielenswert ist.

Der variable Schwierigkeitsgrad von Easy <-> Extra Hard ist ausgewogen und im sehr schweren Modus merkt man auch das Kämpfe richtig knackig werden.

Dazu wurde noch der Hardmode implementiert, der ja auch über Moddings noch ein wenig "realistischer" gestaltet werden kann und somit den Spieler dazu zwingt zu Essen, Trinken und zu schlafen. Des weiteren auch Ausdauerverluste nachbildet. Somit gibt es schon schwere Titel und somit auch wieder Wertungen die evtl. die Gesamtheit an Schwere auch wiederspiegeln, aber alles in allem in die Liste schon gelungen. Denn alle Titeln, inbesondere diese in der Top 10, haben ihre Position verdient.

Spiele wie Wizardy und Co. sind ein andere Kaliber und werden in der dieser Qualität wohl in nächster Zukunft nicht mehr auftauchen. Denn mit den Ansprüchen nach Vertonung / Präsentation und vorallem "Führung" des Spieler würden diese Spiele heute als nischenprodukt einsortiert werden und würden somit schlicht und ergreift ihr Budget nicht mehr einspielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW:*



VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Man muss sagen das in den letzten Jahren die Wertungen gelitten haben und das auch wegen den vereinfachten Spielprinzip. Viele "trauen" sich nicht mehr an einen Titel heran wenn es von vornherein klar ist das man mehr als 100 Stunden Spielen "muss" um wirklich das Ende zu sehen.
> 
> Allerdings ist auch inbesondere auf diese Einfachheit inzwischen eingangen worden. Ein Beispiel aus der jüngeren Zeit ist Fallout New Vegas. Klar es ist an manchen Stellen recht bunt und ab und an auch einfach, aber die Gegner sind knackig und die Optionen zur Lösung sind vielfältig. Mit einer sehr aktiven Moddercommunity erhält man auch vieles an Regionen / Erweiterungen / Waffen und Co. das dieses Spiel auch JETZT schon Spielenswert ist.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe, das irgendwann mal eine Firma davon ausbricht und wirklich wieder ein richtiges Hardcore-RPG macht, mit 100-200 Stunden Spielzeit und allem drum und dran. Das wäre es, da würde ich auch eine veraltete Grafik in Kauf nehmen und von mir aus auch viel Text lesen, wenn nicht alles vertont werden könnte.
Vielleicht traut sich ja irgendwann mal ein Indie-Entwickler daran.


----------



## VigarLunaris (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das irgendwann mal eine Firma davon ausbricht und wirklich wieder ein richtiges Hardcore-RPG macht, mit 100-200 Stunden Spielzeit und allem drum und dran. Das wäre es, da würde ich auch eine veraltete Grafik in Kauf nehmen und von mir aus auch viel Text lesen, wenn nicht alles vertont werden könnte.
> Vielleicht traut sich ja irgendwann mal ein Indie-Entwickler daran.



Das ist das Problem mit Indie - Entwicklern, das fehlende Budget macht leider auch gute Ideen zu nichte. Eine dichte Spielwelt mit authentischer Geschichte zu erschaffen kostet vieles an Zeit und vorallem sehr vieles an Geld. Egal ob nun vertont oder nicht, egal ob nun neuste Grafik oder nicht. Die Grafik ist immer ein Vorwand der Entwickler oder auch der Spieler an sich einen Preis zu rechtfertigen. Klar ist die Havocengine von Oblivion/Fallout in die Jahre gekommen, aber man merkt dem Teil an das es vorallem eines ist "stable" ein unbezhalbarer Faktor.

Das in Deutschland so beliebte Gothic ist da ein Kennzeichen für - es ist wirklich gelungen und am deutschen Charakter orientiert. Für DE/AT ein Vorteil für den Rest der Welt leider nicht. Fallout 1-3 und BoS hatten zwar immer ihren Erfolg aber primär auch deshalb weil viele das original nochmal erleben wollten.

Bioware und Bethes. machen es schon richtig : Zu einem gutem Spiel gehört ein gutes Buch. Wenn man die Storyline nehmen kann, mit oder ohne Bild sofort auf ein Blatt Papier bringen könnte, ist der Hit fertig. Ich würde mir wünschen das Bestseller wirklich mal wegen ihre Essenz in Spiel umgewandelt würden. Denn gute Bücher = gute Spiele, vorausgesetzt der Entwickler des Spiels schafft es den Flair der Umgebung und der Charaktere einzufangen. 

Wirklich gute Titel haben ihre Geschichte selbst entwickelt "War - War never Changes" - das ist das Buch zu Fallout sozusagen. Es ist ein (1) Satz! - ein kleine Zeile Text die dieses Werk z. B. auszeichnet und es wird knüppelhart daran gehalten. Es gibt keinen friedvollen Weg zur Lösung. Es gibt friedvolle Lösungen für einen kleinen Abschnitt oder ein Problem, aber im großem und ganzen muss immer irgendeine Fraktion leiden oder verlieren. Die Regel im Krieg eben.

Würde man die ganze Fallout Teile mal in einen 8-10 Teiler Film packen, würde es schon was werden. Denn die Story ist fazinierend. Du erwachst in deiner Welt als ein Stammesjüngchen oder Mädel, alles ist Verseucht / Verstrahlt, Mutiert und es regiert Anachie. Dein Ziel? Bringe einen Gegenstand XYZ zum Stamm oder befriede eine Region und dabei baut sich die Storyline eben auf.

Kunst - in meinem Betrachtungswinkel auf diesen Sachverhalt und leider zu selten gewürdigt, wenn auch hier in der Highscore eindeutig von den Spielern selbst gewürdigt. Einer der Gründ weshalb ich auch z. B. auf SWTOR hoffe, da eben einer der beiden genannten Hersteller an diesem Titel werkelt, wobei ein MMO niemals das dichte Spielerlebnis eines Offlinespiels erreichen kann, noch nicht zumindest.

Es bleibt abzuwarten wie sich die Offlinetitel in Zukunft entwickeln werden, meine persönliche Prognose ist Fallout Online. Weg von den Offlinespieleinhalten hin zum reinem Multiplayer. Es werden immer weniger nenneswerte Titel im Offlinebereich erzeugt, eben weil die Spieler dabei nur einmal Zahlen und das war es. Bei FO ist es mit DLC Packeten, wie auch bei ME/ME2/Dragon Age Origins gelöst, aber im großem und ganzen wird es dort Indie schwer haben in den Markt einzusteigen, da eben die Hürde extrem Hoch gelegt ist.

Neben Serverstruktur muss dann einiges anderes vorhanden sein. Ein Offlinetitel eben animiert immer nur dazu es 1 - (in sehr guten Fällen) 5 mal durchzuspielen, aber leider ist dann eben Schicht oder eben das Addon/DLC steht an. Wohingegen ein Onlinetitel durch ständigen Wandel brilliert.

Warten wir ab was 2011/12/13 so bringen wird. Denn ich erwarte in 2011 neben SWTOR erstmal nicht viel und eben der vervollständigung von Fallout New Vegas. Danach wird sich zeigen was der Markt so hergeben wird und wie weit bis dahin viele sehr gute Offlinetitel ihre Wege in die MMO Reihen gefunden haben.

Am Ende dann wird der Spieler selbst entscheiden was er haben möchte und bei unserer Generation "schnell schnell" wird es erstmal noch ein Zeitlang so bleiben. Erst langsam erkennt Gesellschaft und vorallem Generation neu wieder das gemütlichkeit und beständigkeit wichtiger sind als der schnelle Erfolg.


----------

